# In love with Inglot!!



## heart (May 15, 2011)

After hearing about Inglot and seeing it all the time in beauty blogs I finally decided to make my first Inglot purchase... and it definitely wont be my last.  I'm going to take my time in planning the next one since I'm currently doing the Project 10-Pan mission.











  	No flash.




  	With flash.

*Row 1*:  DS 461, Matte 352, Pearl 433, AMC Shine 27, Pearl 412

*Row 2*:  Pearl 446, Pearl 414, Pearl 428, AMC Shine 44, AMC 56

*Row 3*:  AMC Shine 40, Pearl 445, DS 493, DS 487, Pearl 399

*Row 4*:  Pearl 450, DS 495, Pearl 447, AMC Shine 36, AMC 65


  	I have swatches and MAC dupes/comparisons on my blog too if anyone is interested.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!  And since I have been a bad influence on you, now you are a bad one on me!  I need to get another eye palette with some brighter colours, like purples, pinks and greens and I love the ones you picked out! All that gold and green is so pretty!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## heart (May 15, 2011)

Haha yayyy.  Share your haul when you do so I can live vicariously through you.  I really want some pinks and teals and turqoises too.  And fuchsia... and hot pink... and... okay, everything lol.


----------



## sunshine rose (May 16, 2011)

So pretty! I really have try Inglot soon!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 21, 2011)

these look great! Inglot shadows are on my wish list!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

looks absolutely beautiful! i cant wait to get my hands on their products


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

They look so vibrant! ENjoy


----------



## mtrimier (May 25, 2011)

gah! i need to put together a palette, stat! (and i love your blog, btw! hee!)
  	i have a list of colors, but keep going back and forth, then get distracted, then go back, lol! vicious (but pretty) cycle. had no idea about the "project 10 pan" mission, sounds interesting.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 25, 2011)

The swatches on your blog were awesome! I've been meaning to try out inglot, and since I've now relocated near an inglot store... I must check out their eyeshadows.


----------



## heart (May 25, 2011)

thank you.  and yesss, you really should.  they have a discount system--the more eyeshadows you buy, the cheaper they become.  i got each of mine for just $4.50 each and the palette ended up just being $5... it's a really great deal and i love their eyeshadows.



thursdaynxt19 said:


> The swatches on your blog were awesome! I've been meaning to try out inglot, and since I've now relocated near an inglot store... I must check out their eyeshadows.


----------



## heart (May 25, 2011)

aw, thank you!  and i know what you mean...  it was so hard choosing colors because swatches were hard to find, but i'm glad you did.  if you end up making a purchase, do share haha.

  	also, project 10-pan is a pain in the.... haha jk!!  i'm totally cheating (kind of).



mtrimier said:


> gah! i need to put together a palette, stat! (and i love your blog, btw! hee!)
> i have a list of colors, but keep going back and forth, then get distracted, then go back, lol! vicious (but pretty) cycle. had no idea about the "project 10 pan" mission, sounds interesting.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

that's so exciting!  I just finalized a swap on MUA to get one of their liquid blushes, and then we're finalizing another swap in about a month for some of their e/s.  I'm also curious about their AMC Bronzing powders...


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to Vegas today, so excited to check out the Inglot shop!! Checking out your blog now to scope out some swatches


----------



## missah (Jul 4, 2011)

Great choice of colours! I'm saving up for so much right now but i def have to get an inglot palette too! I went on their site and didn't understand what all the codes meant... could you explain them to me? ><"
  	Thanks


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 5, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been wanting to try Inglot! This has definitely convinced me to make a purchase!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 5, 2011)

That palette looks sooo awesome! I was playing around on Inglot's site making up a huge palette that I couldn't afford to buy at this time, but one day... If I ever find a job.


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

I really like the way you arranged the colors


----------



## makeawish2468 (Jul 20, 2011)

Such pretty colors! I've heard so much about Inglot and am dying to try it out. Are the eyeshadows are as good as they all say?


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 21, 2011)

Im so lemming Inglot! I love their body sparkles


----------



## cno64 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my first Inglot eyeshadow, Matte 363, yesterday, and it is _*HEAVENLY!*_
  	I'm a big fan of matte neutrals, and since Urban Decay has discontinued most of its superb mattes, and I'm no longer buying MAC or Prescriptives, Inglot seems like little short of God-sent, for me.
	I plan to place my first sizeable order very soon.
	Matte 352 looks really, really good.
	I'd like to try some of the Pearl ones, too, especially for highlights.


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 10, 2012)

Beauty! I wish Inglot was available in Canada too! Everyone seems to love it a lot!


----------



## feeorin (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG those are gorgeous!! 

  	I also did a little review about inglot e/s
  	http://ronniecanello.blogspot.co.il/2012/08/review-inglot-eyeshadows.html


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I'd like to try some of the Pearl ones, too, especially for highlights.


  	why are you no longer buying MAC or Prescriptives,if I may ask?


----------



## missjoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow, you chose some beautiful colors! I got a little 4 pan palette and stuck to neutrals to try them out. Now I want to go back for colors!!!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

The colors you chose are stunning. I only have 7 Inglot shadows at the moment and I love them all to bits! Seeing your palette is making me itch for more  lol. Enjoy!


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 15, 2012)

xsparrow said:


> Beauty! I wish Inglot was available in Canada too! Everyone seems to love it a lot!


	Omg, I know right?! All I can do is drool over the swatches and hauls you guys post


----------



## anne082 (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW absolutely beautiful! i'd love to try inglot products but too bad we don't have any shops here


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Such a pretty palette!


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice pallette!! i just got hooked on their creme eyeliners! i cant wait to try the rest of their stuff!!!


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

LOVE!  Okay, I need to make a trip up to Vegas sometime in September.


----------

